# IPB 14 (Skimmer Skiff) Upgrades



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I added a couple things to the boat and I have it finished just about the way I want it. 

-New Suzuki 20hp Four Stroke

-Grab Bar with rod holders

-T-Bag

-Seat cushions on the Yeti and rear deck

-Lowrance Elite 5 DSI


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## Seda (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice looking rig...clean and relatively simple. I'm considering upgrading from my 15 yamaha 2stroke to the new Suzuki 20hp. I'm interested to hear what you have to say about it.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I'm considering upgrading from my 15 yamaha 2stroke to the new Suzuki 20hp. I'm interested to hear what you have to say about it.


So far so good, I only have about 15 hrs or so on it but it starts on the first pull ever time even cold. Throttle response is instant with the fuel injection. I have quite a lot of weight in my boat with the trolling motor in the back, Tilt and trim unit, 3 gal of fuel, live well, me, Yeti in the center (full of ice water and food), battery up in the front and a fishing buddy up front, I get 23 mph. I wouldn't mind it being a little faster but it jumps on plane quick so I am happy. I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Great looking upgrades all around. Tell me more about that grab bar please. I was researching similar grab bars this morning to mount directly to a cooler as well.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Its this one, I didn't use the bottom stand. I got some stainless nuts, bolts and washers from Ace Hardware and bolted it right to the Yeti with a little 5200 in the holes. I used 1"X.25" aluminum for the cross piece (Ace Hardware) and some of that 1X8" plastic board from Home Depot to make the shelf for my GPS/ Sonar attached to the cross piece with some 1" alum angle.

http://www.fishmaster.com/products/GrabBar.htm


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone is wondering where to get good seat cushions for the IPB 14/ Skimmer 14, I found these:

http://www.specialtymarine.com/Cooler-Cushions-c9/

I got the largest size cooler cushion for the rear deck and the 45qt size for my 45qt Yeti. Both come with snaps and are perfect size wise.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind if you decide to mount the grab bar like I did. The bar is wider than the internal compartment of the cooler so you will need to bolt two cross pieces to the bar and then bolt the cross pieces through bolted into the cooler (narrow enough so that the bolts come though the inside of the cooler).


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY nice job Skydiver!!! Thx for the grab bar info. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice boat. What is the T bag for?


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

GREAT setup! Thanks for the links on the equipment too...I've been considering some similar upgrades on mine, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Nice boat. What is the T bag for?


Anything you want to put in there. Its designed to hold life jackets which is what is in mine but its a convenient place to stash your jacket or whatever. Its nice to have a dry storage area at the back of the boat and not have to dig around inside the front hatch.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks great. Thanks for the info on the grab bar. I am considering one of those for my build.


----------



## Seda (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the Suzuki. The more I read about them the better I like them. Are you running the stock prop on it or have you upgraded? I'm thinking the 4-stroke may have enough guts to swing a four blade if desired.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have the stock prop. Here is a short crappy cell phone video of the Suzuki a couple weeks ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIDJOYqbNTQ


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > Nice boat. What is the T bag for?
> 
> 
> Anything you want to put in there. Its designed to hold life jackets which is what is in mine but its a convenient place to stash your jacket or whatever. Its nice to have a dry storage area at the back of the boat and not have to dig around inside the front hatch. [/quote
> ...


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> By the way how do you like the Elite 5.


I love the large screen and the GPS. I really don't need it for flats fishing other than the GPS and I haven't been Bass fishing with it yet. Its a cool gadget to have and for the $250.00 I paid for it with transducer how could I go wrong? It does a lot of stuff but I need to read up on it to really learn how to use it.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Skimmers looking good man. Got a question for ya, I believe I saw your skiff on skinny water solutions website. Is that the 16ft fiberglass push pole they sell? If so how do you like it? I'm in thee market for a new push pole and @ $140 for a 16ft it's the best price I've found. Does it have a lot of flex?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> The Skimmers looking good man. Got a question for ya, I believe I saw your skiff on skinny water solutions website. Is that the 16ft fiberglass push pole they sell? If so how do you like it? I'm in thee market for a new push pole and @ $140 for a 16ft it's the best price I've found. Does it have a lot of flex?


I like it fine but its no $500. push pole, it does have a lot of flex. I made mine a little longer so mine is 19 ft and probably has a little more flex than the 16 ft. The only time I really notice the flex is poiling through really shallow water where the boat is starting to bottom out on the weeds.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Skydiver I love it. Grab bar/cushions look great. I definatley like the Lowrance 5. I ended up getting the Lowrance 4 with the ram mount, but its gonna sound funny, but that 1" makes a big difference. Looking good.


----------

